# BBC iplayer and other blocked sites



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Probably been discussed before but does anyone know how to access BBCi player


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> Probably been discussed before but does anyone know how to access BBCi player


Please use the search facility as you will find loads of useful information, a quick search would have found you this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/10172-bbc-iplayer-itv-catch-up-4od.html





HTH


----------

